# do I replace Epson 4800 print head or buy new printer



## okprinter (Sep 6, 2014)

I have an epson 4800 with sawgrass inks for sublimation. it seems that I need a new print head and I am due for a new set of inks.

I was told by Sawgrass the last time I ordered ink is that not very many people are still using the Epson 4800 for sublimation and that is why the inks I received have such a short shelf life left.

Who is still using an Epson 4800 for sublimation and what inks are you running?

Is this printer worth spending $1000 for new print head and another $2000 for new set of inks?

It seems there are a few new printers out that, so may be a good time to upgrade to newer technology.

thoughts?


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

I run a 4800 and it is just fine. Have you tried recovering the head? Pulling it out and doing a major cleaning on it? 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## okprinter (Sep 6, 2014)

DPendable said:


> I run a 4800 and it is just fine. Have you tried recovering the head? Pulling it out and doing a major cleaning on it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


I have not pulled it out at this point...just several cleans, soaking over distilled water in the capping station, soaking over mixture of simple green/distilled water in capping station, and letting the head sit over a paper towel with windex on it.

what all would you suggest for a major cleaning?

What ink are you using?


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

I have recovered a few heads. What I do is pull the head all the way out of the printer. (Easy to do just look on YouTube)

I cut down a plastic cup short enough the fill with cleaning solution and place the head in it with the sides of the head holding it up.

Let that sit for a hour or so.

With a syringe and a small piece of tubing I hook up to one of the nozzles and then start to suck Up (backwards through nozzle) some solution. 

I do this to all 8.

After that I fill the syringe with clean solution and attach it to the nozzles again one at a time and now push (normal flow of printing) solution through each nozzle. 
You can see the stream coming out. It should be a full curtain of fluid coming out. If not the repeat steps untill a full stream without gaps is produced. 

Once head is clear i replace all the dampers, especially if you are getting new inks.

I flush my lines in reverse to push any ink back into the carts and then pull cleaning fluid into them from refill carts. When lines run clean, put it all back together and run a powerclean to load the lines up with solution and do a few nozzle checks. 
You might need to do a few more nozzle cleans to get lines all the way loaded or you can just do another powerclean. 

Once nozzle check looks good pull out carts with cleaning solution in it and replace with ink carts. A powerclean or two and you running again.

Print every day or at least do a auto nozzle check. 

I use aftermarket inks from american print supply. Never had a problem (after a recovered my printer).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Vladzroed (Sep 2, 2016)

I understand the cleaning of the printhead, but regarding cleaning of the ink lines,please see notes below.......



DPendable said:


> I have recovered a few heads. What I do is pull the head all the way out of the printer. (Easy to do just look on YouTube)
> 
> I cut down a plastic cup short enough the fill with cleaning solution and place the head in it with the sides of the head holding it up.
> 
> ...


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, the printhead for the 4800 is about $600 and it's simple enough to install yourself. You do need the program to reset the head ID though. That's the only part you might have a problem. The 4800 is a good printer and usually my philosophy is to run it as long as you can unless technology dictates a change. A case could be made for both at this stage in the game.

Out of curiosity, how long have you had your 4800 and the sawgrass inks in it?


----------



## okprinter (Sep 6, 2014)

I have the printer on a shelf... Using an Epson 7610 with Cobra Ink... Never to return to Sawgrass! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vladzroed (Sep 2, 2016)

I paid $400 for the 4800, including good supply of inks and paper, about 6 years ago from a photo shop that had gone belly up. Worked perfect! We used it for photo work, not in the t-shirt business, never used anything but Epson inks. Life happened, and the printer has been sitting idle for last 2 years. Needless to say, clogged tight. I'm good at working on the head, lots of info on the net about cleaning it. Concerned that supply lines from carts could be clogged as well. This thread is first to mention flushing them. Appears that other than buying clean carts, filling them with solution, working that through is only alternative to buying new line assembly... 

I am going to do a thorough head clean procedure. Have to check on cost of new carts to see if thats economically feasible.


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

Vladzroed said:


> I paid $400 for the 4800, including good supply of inks and paper, about 6 years ago from a photo shop that had gone belly up. Worked perfect! We used it for photo work, not in the t-shirt business, never used anything but Epson inks. Life happened, and the printer has been sitting idle for last 2 years. Needless to say, clogged tight. I'm good at working on the head, lots of info on the net about cleaning it. Concerned that supply lines from carts could be clogged as well. This thread is first to mention flushing them. Appears that other than buying clean carts, filling them with solution, working that through is only alternative to buying new line assembly...
> 
> I am going to do a thorough head clean procedure. Have to check on cost of new carts to see if thats economically feasible.


Supply lines should not clog easily. If you've had cartridges in the machine, the lines should be good. It is a good idea to clean them though. The printhead is your primary concern.


----------



## customprinted (May 26, 2014)

I have an epson 4000 and use J-Teck ink, since I Dont have the firmware to print dual cmyk, I made a profile that eliminates the light ink carts (all the right side) so only matte black, Yellow, cyan and magenta are used, saved me half on ink and still prints very good. Regarding the head unless its really clogged you should replace the head but you can usually recover the head, i e recovered clogged nozzles doing the soaked simple green rag under the printhead overnight method and its worked like a charm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forry (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a 4800 and before that a 4400. Great workhorses for what I do. Getting ink carts is becoming a pain in Australia. The old man runs a large format printer using SubliM ink, would be good to swap over to that ink rather then carts, but ICC profiles for these printers are thin on the ground. Interesting to hear others still using these printers.


----------

